# Book - YEAR OF WONDER: Classical Music for Every Day



## Guest

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/women/life/getting-classical-music-one-a-day/

Just been listening to Clemency Burton Hill on BBC Radio 4's Today programme plugging her book, and the cause of classical. It's going to be interesting trying out the pieces, but I might struggle to keep up at one a day.


----------

